# Guinea Pigs



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

We have two wonderful piggies and it looks that it may be Mr. Oreo and Mrs. KitKat NOT Mrs. for both! So if there are babies is anyone out there interested in a cute fluff ball? I think they are great pets...
Will update and let you all know.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love guinea pigs and they do make great pets.. perhaps you should give them their Sunday name and call them Cavy so that Muslims can share in this great pet.


maiden


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

whatever you call them doesn't matter. I have them and might have more soon. If anyone is interested let me know. I will know soon enough if there are babies. Honestly I don't know what a "Sunday" name is and I think guinea pig is fine. Anyone can enjoy a guinea pig no matter what they believe.....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:eyebrows::eyebrows: but you couldn't eat a whole one :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> :eyebrows::eyebrows: but you couldn't eat a whole one :eyebrows::eyebrows:


are sure? just do a wikipedia search on "guinea pig" for some exotic recipes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> whatever you call them doesn't matter. I have them and might have more soon. If anyone is interested let me know. I will know soon enough if there are babies. Honestly I don't know what a "Sunday" name is and I think guinea pig is fine. Anyone can enjoy a guinea pig no matter what they believe.....




Of course they can


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Leaning very far out the window, cos I would have to convince hubby, but I think I would take two cute ones ;-)


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

will let you all know when I know!!
(by the way their are recipes for dog but that doesn't mean its a good idea!! )


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> will let you all know when I know!!
> (by the way their are recipes for dog but that doesn't mean its a good idea!! )




but guinea pigs are eaten in south america..


----------



## evalayna (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Charleen and Others,

I have seen that you own guineapigs here in Cairo, please let me know if you have more because I would like to buy a young one or a couple maybe.

Please send me private message or reply here, or maybe we can contact via facebook!

Regards,
Eva


----------

